# MacOS: "could not set interface"; simulator problems



## jtkohl (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm having no luck with simulator.jar from the TiVo HME SDK 1.4.

If I run it with no args, then bind to the public interface, I get this warning at the bottom:
WARNING: could not set interface x.x.x.x
(I have 192.168.x.x, 10.x.x.x (Parallels), and 127.0.0.1 available)

Trying to bind directly to a server (e.g. Galleon), I can connect with something like:

java -jar simulator.jar http://192.168.0.205:7288/Weather/

so at least the simulator works minimally.

Running the Hello class (from within Eclipse), I get a port in use problem. Sound familiar to anyone?

null null (null)
java.net.BindException: Address already in use
at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind(PlainDatagramSocketImpl.java:82)
at java.net.DatagramSocket.bind(DatagramSocket.java:368)
at java.net.MulticastSocket.<init>(MulticastSocket.java:147)
at java.net.MulticastSocket.<init>(MulticastSocket.java:112)
at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.init(Unknown Source)
at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.<init>(Unknown Source)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:185)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:60)
at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.main(Main.java:534)
error: Address already in use
usage: Main [options] class

Options:
--port <port> listen on a specific port
--intf <interface> listen on a specific interface
--nomdns <interface> listen on a specific interface, without mdns
--launcher <file> start factories listed in file
--jars scan directory for HME app jar files
--jar <jarfile> start factory for the given jar


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm seeing a similiar issue. Every since I installed parallels when I run the below command it using the wrong IP address and I can't connect via my tivo. Even pointing my tivo to my hosts correct IP address, 192.168.1.4, doesn't help. Is there a way to force the HME app to bind to a specific address?

[/Users/david/Desktop/hme_sdk_1.4]java -cp hme-host-sample.jar:samples/samples.jar com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorldHME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://10.211.55.2:7288/hello/


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nevermind I missed it in the documentation... --intf <interface>


----------

